# My Differently-Abled Cat



## alohomora (Jun 3, 2011)

We adopted him almost three years ago in Ontario. We were moving from the East Coast to Alaska and were visiting the parents of a friend of my boyfriend's sister. They live in Canada's wine country on a farm and care for all of the cats that people from Toronto dump there.

When my cat and his two siblings were kittens some creature broken into their cage. His two siblings ran off and were most likely killed, but since my cat hadn't learned to walk yet with his deformed legs, he stayed in the cage and wasn't hurt. My boyfriend couldn't resist him and we ended up taking him along with us. He was my first ever real pet.

A couple people were interested in adopting him before us, but ended up not doing so. One even offered to pay to put him down, simply because they thought he wouldn't have a good life due to his legs. How wrong they were! He's a very happy and mobile cat. He hops like a rabbit/kangaroo to get around. But he's very fast and has very strong, toned back legs as a result.

He just had surgery to widen his urethra. We were told his was narrower than normal, so I guess he's a bit different on the inside as well. I'm an anxious person by nature and am constantly worried about him now. He's done very well after the surgery, but I just worry about anything happening in the future. I hope to have him until he's a fine, senior cat.

I won't bombard you with pictures, but you can see some here if you're interested.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you for taking care of this cat. He is obviously living a great life.
What's his name?


----------



## alohomora (Jun 3, 2011)

His name is Handicat (Handi for short). It's what they nicknamed him on the farm, and we couldn't think of anything better.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

This is obviouly a very special kitty. I saw the pics, even though he has deformity of his front paws, he is extremely cute and handsome. Thanks for opening your heart to him and being wonderful cat parents!!!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

What a cool story.  He's so cute.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm in love with Handi!


----------



## Cally (Jul 24, 2010)

What a handsome boy! He looks so content - I think it's great that you're able to give him the life he deserves


----------



## alohomora (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I can't take any credit for adopting him. My boyfriend loved him immediately and was quite persistent about adopting him. I thought he was crazy for wanting to take a cat on the road, but I went along with it. And I'm glad I did!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

He is so handsome! And he looks very happy, too!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a handsome guy and so lucky to have found you!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I went and looked at your photos ~ very adorable cat. I disagree with everyone saying how lucky he is to have found you. I think you were lucky to find him. :cool

Pets have so much to teach us... many lifetimes worth and he certainly fits that bill.

Do you have any videos of him getting around? I am interested in seeing him move and how he gets around. 

There is a dog I saw on animal planet who only had 2 legs. He held the same positions as your cat and I am guessing walked the same. 

Have you ever seen Faith the 2 legged dog? Very interesting story and you might find it particularly so. She has a website and contacting her owner might help you learn how to deal with certain situations that might come up.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I did want to add that you should look into having him certified as a therapy pet.

I read a while back that Faith has helped many children transition after the loss of a limb. There is something really special in the eyes of a child watching a 2 legged dog when faced with their own missing limb. Its extremely rewarding for both pet and owner (and kid!)


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I added him on Facebook. He's just so adorable.


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

He's positively adorable!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I love the facebook page ! He is beautiful and lucky to have someone like you!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I love the Facebook page! That's a great idea, and Handi looks so cute and lovable.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

He looks like a great cat! Handicat is a great name. I have to admit I would have considered Hank Hill for a name with the narrow urethra...but Handicat is a clever name so it would be tough to give that up. Glad I didn't have to make the decision. 

Thanks for giving him such a good home and tell your boyfriend that we all thank him as well. He sounds like a keeper.


----------



## RannsMama (May 24, 2011)

Oh goodness, he is too cute. He looks like a very happy boy!


----------



## alohomora (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the wonderful response!  He is quite a special cat and we are lucky to have found him. And how cool he has some new fans! It's great to see such a response especially hearing about the people in the past who gave him a lukewarm reception.



beamjoy said:


> He looks like a great cat! Handicat is a great name. I have to admit I would have considered Hank Hill for a name with the narrow urethra...but Handicat is a clever name so it would be tough to give that up. Glad I didn't have to make the decision.
> 
> Thanks for giving him such a good home and tell your boyfriend that we all thank him as well. He sounds like a keeper.


My boyfriend had to fill me in on the "King of the Hill" reference. To the rescue once again! That would have been quite a fitting name if we'd have known about the narrow urethra three years ago. :lol:


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I found this video tonight, and remember having seen it before, some time ago, but upon seeing it again, reminded me of your post about your sweet wonderful cat. 

Amazing Grace: The two-legged kitten. [VIDEO]


----------



## jason420 (May 17, 2011)

Very handsome cat!


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

I. Love. Him.


----------

